# Three Islands, Three Grocery Trips, What To Do?



## AbelowDS (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi.  We're planners, so when we go away in December for three weeks, we'll plan how many meals we'll eat in, and how many we'll eat out.  That said, we'll need to make three grocery trips, one for each island, for our perishables.  I know I'll need to make additional pit stops during the weeks to pick up more of some stuff (we even end up doing this on hotel vacations), but we want to get the one shopping trip per island over and done with as soon as possible

There are just 4 adults, so I don't want Costco trips.  But would like good variety, fresh stuff, fair (for the islands) prices.  And we want to not brings things interisland (except for the non-perishables that we bring along with us.)

ISLAND GROCERY TRIP #1:  Somewhere between HNL and Ko Olina
ISLAND GROCERY TRIP #2:  Somewhere between OGG and WKORV
ISLAND GROCERY TRIP #3:  Somewhere between LIH and WPV

Thanks so much!


----------



## brigechols (Jul 21, 2013)

Consider shopping at a local farmer's market on each island.


----------



## cgeidl (Jul 21, 2013)

*Costco might be okay*

Not everything is in large sizes. We get the following frequently at Costco:

Pineapples- The best and good sized and fresh 2 for 4 people for a week
Poke -Sell by weight
Premade salad
one other fruit item
precooked chicken
Steak in small packeges.
Pound of brie or some good cheese
Maui potato chips
Bag of ciabatta rolls
Some smaller premade food items
HAwaiian soup noodles in packages
AND TO TOP IT ALL OFF-THE 150 Club Lunch as the locals call it- Polish and unlimited drinks.
Then go local or farmer's market for other items.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 21, 2013)

brigechols said:


> Consider shopping at a local farmer's market on each island.



Definitely!  On Maui we buy most of our groceries at Safeway, but for fresh produce the local stands are soooooo much better.


----------



## linsj (Jul 21, 2013)

AbelowDS said:


> ISLAND GROCERY TRIP #3:  Somewhere between LIH and WPV



Safeway and Foodland (Hawaii chain) are both on the way in adjacent shopping plazas on the left side in Kapaa. Prices are better than the grocery store in Princeville.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jul 21, 2013)

We are very partial to Foodland.  We think it is much nicer than Safeway.  We especially like the two Foodland stores in Lahaina.  Be sure to get their discount card, which will save you a lot.  (The same goes for Safeway.)


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 21, 2013)

I would agree that you don't want to just write of Costco.  Their prices are SO much lower on many thing, that it's worthwhile even if you don't use it all.

We are a family of 5 (kids 10, 7 and 3) and we get about 70% of our food at Costco when we're in Hawaii.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jul 21, 2013)

Another vote for Costco!!
We shop there on our Hawaii vacations, even when it's just 2 of us. You can purchase some great fish or steaks to grill on the BBQ. They sell single gallons of milk. We love the produce at Costco...pineapple, papaya. The deli salads are great...spinach & toppings plus dressing. Lots of great choices and everything isn't in a large package.


----------



## Stressy (Jul 21, 2013)

I'll give a thumbs up to Target on Oahu...on the way to Ko'olina. They have a lot of grocery items. The prices are much like what you are used to at home. I'll also second Costco...mostly because of the "pre made" items. A nice salad or sandwich wrap can cover two lunches. They have pre sliced pineapple and other fruits ready to go..in addition to vegetables..many locally grown. And of course the liquor/beer/wine is cheaper..if that is of any interest to you.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 21, 2013)

AbelowDS said:


> Hi.  We're planners, so when we go away in December for three weeks, we'll plan how many meals we'll eat in, and how many we'll eat out.  That said, we'll need to make three grocery trips, one for each island, for our perishables.  I know I'll need to make additional pit stops during the weeks to pick up more of some stuff (we even end up doing this on hotel vacations), but we want to get the one shopping trip per island over and done with as soon as possible
> 
> There are just 4 adults, so I don't want Costco trips.  But would like good variety, fresh stuff, fair (for the islands) prices.  And we want to not brings things interisland (except for the non-perishables that we bring along with us.)
> 
> ...




Please spell out resorts rather than using three and five letter symbols.

Local Markets usually have only vegetables and fruits.  Safeway is too West Coast and not enough Hawaiian for us.

Sterling


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 21, 2013)

AbelowDS said:


> ISLAND GROCERY TRIP #1:  Somewhere between HNL and Ko Olina




There is a great Safeway in Kapolei, right off the highway.  Easy off and on. And if you have your Safeway Club card from home, you can use it there, too.  http://local.safeway.com/hi/kapolei-1263.html

And just so you can hear it one more time:  Costco.  They have a nearly brand new warehouse in Kapolei, not far from this Safeway.  Shop Costco first, then pick up smaller things from Safeway.  Ko'Olina is just a few miles further down the highway, so perishables won't have time to get warm.

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 22, 2013)

Kauai Kid said:


> Please spell out resorts rather than using three and five letter symbols.
> 
> Local Markets usually have only vegetables and fruits.  Safeway is too West Coast and not enough Hawaiian for us.
> 
> Sterling



HNL = Honolulu Airport
OGG = Maui Airport
LIH = Kauai Airport

Since the last two are so long, you almost never see them written out on TUG. 
WKORV= Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas
WPV (WPORV) = Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas


----------



## Kildahl (Jul 22, 2013)

*Kauai*

Our only relevant food shopping experiences are on the Garden Isle (most recently, the last 2 weeks). With a retired home economist and 4 outstanding cooks in our party, competition was keen (Costco was not an option for us). The winner was Foodland in Kapa'a. Also used the Foodland in Princeville for occasional items but the prices seemed slightly higher there.
Purchased as much of our fresh produce at the weekly farmer's markets in Hanalei.
For the fish we didn't catch ourselves, we recommend the fish shop in Kilauea.

We also picked up a number of items at the Harvest Market in Hanalei. They have a good selection of organic and specialty item items for those on unique diets.
Their salad bar and sandwiches are outstanding.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## AbelowDS (Jul 22, 2013)

Kauai Kid said:


> Please spell out resorts rather than using three and five letter symbols.


 
Sorry! You're absolutely right IMHO (I just couldn't resists) :whoopie:

Denise, thanks for taking the time to write all that out.

Thanks everyone for the advice!! Appreciate the help!


----------



## AbelowDS (Jul 22, 2013)

Kildahl said:


> ...on the Garden Isle ... The winner was Foodland in Kapa'a ... Purchased as much of our fresh produce at the weekly farmer's markets in Hanalei ... we recommend the fish shop in Kilauea.


 
This is EXACTLY the advice one of the guide books I am reading provided.  Glad to see I bought the right guidebook.  Thanks for taking the time to make these recommendations


----------



## Luanne (Jul 22, 2013)

Kauai Kid said:


> Please spell out resorts rather than using three and five letter symbols.
> 
> Local Markets usually have only vegetables and fruits.  Safeway is too West Coast and not enough Hawaiian for us.
> 
> Sterling



How Hawaiian do your milk and eggs need to be?


----------



## UWSurfer (Jul 22, 2013)

We too usually hit the Costco for many of the items mentioned and fill in with the local markets for the rest.   

Generally for a week we plan out four dine-in dinner meals and purchase accordingly.  Usually the items we purchase is used for multiple meals.  Steak one night, steak taco's with the left overs, a rotissery chicken and then something chicken made from the left overs.  We'll also eat most of our breakfasts in the unit.

Spices & some condiments we'll bring with us.  There's always a balance to be had over what you buy local and what you might bring given baggage fee's and the like.  Typically we pack and then weigh what we would normally take & then fill in with a can goods & other things we'd have to buy at inflated prices until we approach the weight limit.  

Our upcoming spring trip will be interesting as we are doing four nights on Oahu, four nights on the Big Island and then a week on Maui.   The four & four may make it a little more challenging than a normal week of groceries.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 22, 2013)

Just another word about Costco.  We shopped there on one of our trips.  Even for a family of four we found it wasn't worthwhile.  The things we wanted were told in quantities too large for us to use.  We ended up throwing too much away.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 22, 2013)

Luanne said:


> Just another word about Costco.  We shopped there on one of our trips.  Even for a family of four we found it wasn't worthwhile.  The things we wanted were told in quantities too large for us to use.  We ended up throwing too much away.



That's how we feel about Costco too - and we live about a mile from one.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 22, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> That's how we feel about Costco too - and we live about a mile from one.



Denise we used to shop Costco once a week when we lived in CA since there was one very close by.  Even with two people.  That was because we could store stuff at home.  We buy paper products,  cleaning supplies, meats, frozen foods, fresh produce.  Now we live about an hour away so our Costco runs are more infrequent, but we still load up when we go.  It's just on vacation when we only have a week or two to use the stuff that it isn't worth it.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 22, 2013)

Luanne said:


> Denise we used to shop Costco once a week when we lived in CA since there was one very close by.  Even with two people.  That was because we could store stuff at home.  We buy paper products,  cleaning supplies, meats, frozen foods, fresh produce.  Now we live about an hour away so our Costco runs are more infrequent, but we still load up when we go.  It's just on vacation when we only have a week or two to use the stuff that it isn't worth it.



I find better prices on dry goods at Wal-Mart, we try to avoid canned goods, and packaged goods (and cook fresh food instead) and most of their produce is in a large pkg. that will go bad before we can use it all up.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 22, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> I find better prices on dry goods at Wal-Mart, we try to avoid canned goods, and packaged goods (and cook fresh food instead) and most of their produce is in a large pkg. that will go bad before we can use it all up.



Hate WalMart.  Wouldn't shop there unless it was the absolute only place around. :ignore:  Also there wasn't one close to us in CA, and that one was disgusting.


----------



## danb (Jul 22, 2013)

*Shopping in Oahu*

We live in Ewa and shop at Costco, Safeway, and Foodland. Costco is good for your household items but if you compare prices on food items the Safeway in Ewa is comparable in prices. If you boil it all down I think for a vacation you will loose money shopping large quantities at Costco. The Target in Koolina is also a good place to get som reasonable prices. 
I would suggest bringing your spices from home, they are pricy here. The Safeway usually has a fried chicken (7) pcs for $6.00  and fried fish (4) pcs for $5.00 on Fridays. They also have a great sushi bar as you enter the store. You can also buy salads there as well. Great for the beach.


----------



## slip (Jul 22, 2013)

We use Foodland in Kapaa. We just give them our phone number at the
Checkout. When they enter it you gat all the discounts. We do go to Costco
To check out what they have available and we usually get a few things but that's
About it.


----------



## AbelowDS (Jul 23, 2013)

Luanne said:


> Just another word about Costco. We shopped there on one of our trips. Even for a family of four we found it wasn't worthwhile. The things we wanted were told in quantities too large for us to use. We ended up throwing too much away.


 
When I started this discussion, this is what I was thinking. I was surprised by all of the recommendations above that Costco would be the right place to go - only because of the quantities you need to sometimes buy. But, I thought, maybe in Hawaii the Costcos do it a little differently. I know this may sound funny, but I'd rather spend a little more (not a lot more ) than throw away food.


Sounds like 

Oahu, Safeway, Foodland, Target
Kauai, Safeway, Foodland in Kapaa
Maui, Foodland in Lahaina
And, as for how Hawaiian I would like my eggs to be (I want one of these hens...):


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jul 23, 2013)

Well we shop at Costco.  There are lots of things you can buy that are not in large quantities as many have already mentioned.   We don't go and buy a flat of apples that we know we couldn't eat in a week.  We buy pineapples, mangos and papayas.  I'll buy stuff that overlaps like I'll buy the 7 layer dip for appetizer and the next day use leftover fajita meat and make nachos with it and topping the nachos with the dip mix.   Costco also has great fish.  It is excellent.  We buy the kings Hawaiian bread (they have different types that you cannot find on the mainland and make French toast). The prices at Costco are the same as the mainland or pretty close but I notice the packaging is smaller.  

Usually, I can get everything I need at Costco and I might need to buy butter which I just buy at the resort store.  I do plan out our meals to what we are going to eat before we leave so I check pre measured out baggies of spices.   I even bring oil and vinegar.  If you have cost plus near you can buy small containers of oil, vinegar, mayo, mustard, etc...  I just double bag them.  

If we don't go to Costco our first choice is Foodland over Safeway. I've never had good luck with safeway's products in Hawaii.  I've also gone to Target on Oahu near Ko'Olina and it is stocked like a grocery store.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jul 23, 2013)

Also to me it is more about the quality than quantity.  I rather throw away a little and eat well.  We normally don't throw away much as a family of 4.  But I really find that the prepared foods at Costco are much better than Safeway.  I don't make gourmet meals while on vacation but I do like good quality foods and I just don't think Safeway cuts the mustard for our family.   Safeway's foods just taste over processed to me.  I feel the same about target, Walmart, Foodland, etc...   Normally, at home I cook from scratch including making my own bread.  So my family is spoiled.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 23, 2013)

The point that hasn't been discussed much here is that of price.  Costco prices are consistently lower than local food stores, even if you buy something larger than you may need. If you want fresh produce, you may find that even a larger package from Costco may be substantially lower cost than in the grocery stores.  One example is lettuce or baby spinach for salad.  The box Costco sells may cost $3, and will provide several meals' worth for several people.  A bag of salad greens with a quarter of the amount at the grocery store that may serve the family once may be the same price, or likely would be even higher. To get the same serving numbers, you could end up spending a lot more to get less.

I appreciate your intention, but nobody ever has enough money on vacation.  Why spend more than needed?  It can't hurt to at least check things out.  Plus, you may find special things offered at Hawaii Costco warehouses that you didn't know were even there.

One other thing about Costco:  The return policy is very generous.  If you buy something you don't end up using, or even if you open it and don't like it, you can return it for a full refund.  You aren't likely to find public markets so willing to accept returns.

Remember, it's Hawaii, and you may find you'll eat less than you expect anyway, so even with a carefully shopped week, you may end up with food items you won't be eating.  You won't know till you try it.  and one nice thing about the markets on any of the islands, Costco or local stores:  You're never far from one, so you can always pick up what you need, if you run out.

Enjoy your vacation!

Dave


----------



## momeason (Jul 23, 2013)

Costco has lots of very good, preservative free prepared food..frozen and refrigerated. Great for eating in and not really cooking. I want to vacation.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 23, 2013)

We typically hit Costco and then Walmart or Foodland to get the smaller things.  I can't count how many times we've skipped something at Costco because it was bigger than we needed and we figured we could get a smaller one cheaper, but then ended up paying more for a considerably smaller package.


----------



## AbelowDS (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm new to timeshares - just got mine last October through the graciousness of tuggers in the Bargain Deals forum.  So this is a whole new experience for me.

I'm accustomed to "being on vacation" the moment I load up the car to head to the airport.  It probably sounds wierd, but the idea of stopping to shop as soon as I get on the road to the timeshare makes me think I won't feel like I'm on vacation until I get everything unlaoded and put away.

That's why fewer stops appeals to me. But I hear you guys loud and clear...  Costco - everything you need, sometimes more than you need but still less costly than the supermarkets.

So it sounds like Costco in Waipahu on the way to Ko Olina.  Costco in Lihue. And Foodland in Lahaina.  And I'll stick to the produce stand and farmers markets for the fruits and veggies


----------



## LAX Mom (Jul 23, 2013)

There's a newer Costco 5 minutes from Ko'Olina in Kapolei. You'll find plenty of things in amounts that 4 adults will consume in a week.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 23, 2013)

AbelowDS said:


> So it sounds like Costco in Waipahu on the way to Ko Olina.



David, the Kapolei Costco is about two miles from the Kapolei Safeway. Both are basically the closest stores to Ko'Olina. This Google map shows their location relative to each other:

https://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=...GOwIKOvC4A&oq=safeway+kapolei&mra=ls&t=m&z=15

Dave


----------



## mindy35 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Here's my vote for Foodland*

Here's my vote for Foodland.....Poke -o- Rama!!!!


----------



## Stressy (Jul 23, 2013)

AbelowDS said:


> I'm new to timeshares - just got mine last October through the graciousness of tuggers in the Bargain Deals forum.  So this is a whole new experience for me.
> 
> *I'm accustomed to "being on vacation" the moment I load up the car to head to the airport.  It probably sounds wierd, but the idea of stopping to shop as soon as I get on the road to the timeshare makes me think I won't feel like I'm on vacation until I get everything unlaoded and put away.*
> 
> ...



I like that statement. Our family is the exact opposite. They know we are hitting the market either immediately or the early the next day. Yes, it often feels like a chore-but once you are settled in...No one can complain about "starving" I've got kids...can you tell? 

I can't imagine needing to get "dressed" to go to breakfast...or lunch...or just to get coffee or a soda. 

As you stated, you are new to timeshare...you will find your way. Some just like to have breakfast on hand and eat out for the other meals. Many timeshares have BBQ's and folks like to BBQ. On Kauai this summer, one of the BBQ areas was in a gazebo over looking the ocean. Many would gather to BBQ, drink wine, socialize and watch the sunset. 

We had the best view from our unit that I couldn't even tear myself away to eat out. I'd have never matched that view in a restaurant. Ok..maybe the St. Regis...but I'd have blown my food allowance for a week in one night.

Everyone has a different timeshare traveling style. I imagine you will find yours along the way....and three weeks in Hawaii is just the way to do it :whoopie:


----------



## Jwerking (Aug 3, 2013)

We are also doing an island hopping trip this coming winter.  I always carry our small timeshare bag that has staples such a spices, sugar, plastic wrap and alum foil, etc.  Of course, in the good old days, no problem with baggage charges - now, we try to squeeze it into my hubby's large duffy bag.

Does anyone know whether Hawaiian airlines will allow a med size soft-sided cooler to be carried onboard to transport opened stuff like mayo, etc between islands?


----------



## Stressy (Aug 3, 2013)

Jwerking said:


> We are also doing an island hopping trip this coming winter.  I always carry our small timeshare bag that has staples such a spices, sugar, plastic wrap and alum foil, etc.  Of course, in the good old days, no problem with baggage charges - now, we try to squeeze it into my hubby's large duffy bag.
> 
> *Does anyone know whether Hawaiian airlines will allow a med size soft-sided cooler to be carried onboard to transport opened stuff like mayo, etc between *islands?



Nope. The TSA will take the mayo, mustard, etc and then frown at you while you say I'm sorry....I wasn't thinking these items were considered liquids.

Been there.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 3, 2013)

Stressy said:


> Nope. The TSA will take the mayo, mustard, etc and then frown at you while you say I'm sorry....I wasn't thinking these items were considered liquids.
> 
> Been there.



We're island hopping soon.  I figure we'll just dump/leave the opened, perishable, liquidy stuff when we change islands.  Hopefully we won't have much left.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 3, 2013)

Go to a deli at a nearby truck stop and raid the stash of those little envelopes of mustard/mayo/ketchup. You might just get enough of them that you can avoid buying/pitching small bottles.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 3, 2013)

Jwerking said:


> Does anyone know whether Hawaiian airlines will allow a med size soft-sided cooler to be carried onboard to transport opened stuff like mayo, etc between islands?


Do you not check any bags?  We usually check one, and pack a small cooler in it, with our condiments and some frozen water bottles.  (This checked bag also holds our toiletries and anything else that we don't want to carry on.)  Then our clothes and other stuff is in our carry-on bags.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 3, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Go to a deli at a nearby truck stop and raid the stash of those little envelopes of mustard/mayo/ketchup. You might just get enough of them that you can avoid buying/pitching small bottles.



We'll be on Maui for two weeks with four people.  I can't imagine trying to raid that many little envelopes.


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 3, 2013)

Actually, Jim's suggestion to raid the little packets of mayo and other condiments is a good one.  I know my DH's friends are planning to do that at delis or fast food joints for a river float trip.  BIL says Winco already gave him permission to pick up a few extras from their deli section.  

Foodland's deli is great for prepared foods with a local flare.  But I'd agree Costco can also be a nice first stop before you pick up the rest with a second stop.


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 4, 2013)

There are two Foodlands in Lahaina. One is in the middle of the downtown area. The other is called Foodland Farms and is on the Honoapiilani Hwy. Go to Foodland Farms instead of Foodland. The fish (particularly the poke) is better. It's an easy stop compared to navigating old-town Lahaina.

There is another market called "Times" just north of Lahaina which had a fantastic array of made in Hawaii stuff -- rum, vodka, beer, the ubiquitous mac nuts, etc. I didn't buy much food at "Times." But I thought the store was worth visiting.

Farmer's markets are great. Roadside self-service stands on the backroads are even better -- leave some money, take some produce. I also picked fruit right off trees. Fruit grows everywhere, after all. We'd be walking along, and there's ripe mango hanging from a mango tree -- and hundreds of mangoes on the ground, rotting. Obviously nobody wanted these mangoes. Otherwise, they wouldn't let the fruit drop and rot, right?


Also, in addition to packs of truck-stop condiments*, you can use plastic 35mm film containers. We packed wasabi powder, sesame seeds, flour, and olive oil in these containers and brought them with us. It beats buying too much and then throwing it away.



* I just hit a fast-food joint inside the airport terminal and help myself to condiment packs. Buy an order of fries, pick up 10 packs of ketchup, mayo and mustard. I also make sure I go to a take-out sushi place prior to vacation and pick up packets of soy sauce and sriracha. 

And here's a recipe for you:

Scoop's Timeshare pan-fried Maui fish.

1) Go to Foodland Farms and buy some fish. Whatever looks nice. I'm partial to Ono (Wahoo) for this recipe. But any fish will do.

2) Mix packets of mayo and sriracha in a bowl -- 2 mayo to 1 sriracha.

3) Use the flat of a knife to crush macadamia nuts. The honey-roasted macs are particularly nice for this recipe. The amount will depend on the amount of fish.

4) Mince some basil. (Easily found at farmer's markets. Get locally-grown basil.)


Procedure:

1) Season fish with salt and pepper. 
2) Coat fish evenly with mayo/sriracha mixture
3) Sprinkle minced basil onto fish
4) Dredge in crushed mac nuts
5) Pan fry with a small amount of oil in a hot pan. Once crust is light, golden brown, finish in the oven, 325f. (Or even a BBQ will do. Our timeshare didn't have an oven.)


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 4, 2013)

Luanne said:


> We'll be on Maui for two weeks with four people.  I can't imagine trying to raid that many little envelopes.



With four for 2 weeks,you can probably justify buying jars of mayo/ketchup, but if your group is like ours, not much hot sauce or mustard gets used, so the little packets come in handy, are spill proof, and can even fill in your 3-1-1 bag if you aren't checking a bag.  back at ya.

JIm


----------



## Luanne (Aug 4, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> With four for 2 weeks,you can probably justify buying jars of mayo/ketchup, but if your group is like ours, not much hot sauce or mustard gets used, so the little packets come in handy, are spill proof, and can even fill in your 3-1-1 bag if you aren't checking a bag.  back at ya.
> 
> JIm



Actually our group uses more mustard than mayo or ketchup.   We'll figure it out when we get there.  Only a few more weeks.    And our car rental went done again.


----------



## Stressy (Aug 4, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Go to a deli at a nearby truck stop and raid the stash of those little envelopes of mustard/mayo/ketchup. You might just get enough of them that you can avoid buying/pitching small bottles.



My son appointed himself condiment "lifter" after our mishap with the TSA. He's practically a professional now


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 4, 2013)

We don't call it "condiment lifting." We laughingly refer to it as "a miracle" that sweetener packs or ketchup packets or whatever we need magically appears in our pockets after visiting such places.  It's become such a regular thing, the question that gets asked among us is "Do you have any miracle?" The word is now synonymous with the sudden appearance of exactly the condiment we need. 

Dave


----------



## PearlCity (Aug 5, 2013)

AbelowDS said:


> I'm new to timeshares - just got mine last October through the graciousness of tuggers in the Bargain Deals forum.  So this is a whole new experience for me.
> 
> I'm accustomed to "being on vacation" the moment I load up the car to head to the airport.  It probably sounds wierd, but the idea of stopping to shop as soon as I get on the road to the timeshare makes me think I won't feel like I'm on vacation until I get everything unlaoded and put away.
> 
> ...



If you go to.the wapio (waipahu costco) aloun farms has a stand across the street with produce from.their farm Thursdays Saturdays and Sundays. Prices are better than.Costco for farm fresh produce. You'll be there anyways.. go check it out.


----------



## Jwerking (Aug 5, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> Do you not check any bags?  We usually check one, and pack a small cooler in it, with our condiments and some frozen water bottles.  (This checked bag also holds our toiletries and anything else that we don't want to carry on.)  Then our clothes and other stuff is in our carry-on bags.



We do put the cooler in the luggage sometimes - but I never have room in my bag (and usually at max 50lb) and my hubby always makes a fuss about putting it his half empty bag - weighing only 30 lb.   Guess I am cheap, don't need to spend another $10 for condiments at the next place. 

I do raid the condiment packets sometimes and glad to know that I am not the only person that does it.  However, in my family, no one will do it but me.  But I do agree with Luanne, it is not practical for a whole family. 

Believe it or not, I also take laundry detergent in our luggage when we go to Asia - so we can rinse clothes out in the sink if needed.  Years ago, in China, they found it when hand checking the luggage at the checkin counter.  Of course, they did not understand English and I mimicked the action of washing clothes. I guess they thought it was illegal drugs - but one sniff with the nose and they were okay with it.


----------



## Jwerking (Aug 5, 2013)

*Lihue Costco*

Wow, I notice they have a Costco in Lihue now - it has probably been 7 or 8 yrs since we last visited Hawaii.  It appears to be on the East side of the island - how long to drive from Poipu?  As I recall, traffic can be heavy on the main hwy in Kauai and we will be there on Xmas and New Years week.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 5, 2013)

Jwerking said:


> Wow, I notice they have a Costco in Lihue now - it has probably been 7 or 8 yrs since we last visited Hawaii.  It appears to be on the East side of the island - how long to drive from Poipu?  As I recall, traffic can be heavy on the main hwy in Kauai and we will be there on Xmas and New Years week.



Maybe 30-45 minutes?  You'll drive right by it after leaving the airport and heading down to Poipu.  It's on the western outskirts of Lihue, adjacent to the Home Depot.  A good, clean warehouse, with the cheapest gas on the island, too.

Dave


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 5, 2013)

Jwerking said:


> ...Believe it or not, I also take laundry detergent in our luggage when we go to Asia - so we can rinse clothes out in the sink if needed.  Years ago, in China, they found it when hand checking the luggage at the checkin counter.  Of course, they did not understand English and I mimicked the action of washing clothes. I guess they thought it was illegal drugs - but one sniff with the nose and they were okay with it.



I had to chuckle when I read this.  We traveled to HI with another couple who were on different inter-island flights a couple of years ago.  After our first week @ Kauai, they emptied leftover laundry detergent into a zip-lock bag and carried it in a carry-on to hop to the BI.  Yep, they got the whole routine with Security.


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 6, 2013)

muranojo said:


> I had to chuckle when I read this.  We traveled to HI with another couple who were on different inter-island flights a couple of years ago.  After our first week @ Kauai, they emptied leftover laundry detergent into a zip-lock bag and carried it in a carry-on to hop to the BI.  Yep, they got the whole routine with Security.



They didn't give me any problems with my ziplock baggies of white powder. Laundry detergent doesn't even look like cocaine... uh, so I'm told.


----------

